# Elevel troubles



## rockbeau25 (Sep 28, 2014)

Rundown: 

-I park my car each night aired up, by the time I go out in the morning it's aired out. (So obviously a leak somewhere).

-I start my car and the compressors kick on as normal, they run for about 8-10 min then come off and my controller blinks red on the two up arrows. 

-shut the car off, start over

-I do this about 4 times before it actually starts to air up. 

-once it's aired up elevel works as it should, car airs up and down normally if I drive it within a handful of hours after the last drive. 

Yes I know I need to take care of the leak but there's obviously something more going on here. I'm new to air suspension so please go easy on me. Need some ideas on what could be going on here. 

Thanks


----------



## brnsgrbr (Aug 17, 2009)

When troubleshooting issues always take care of the obvious issues first. If the car suspension operates normally once you finally get it aired up and the two red arrows are not blinking then, then just take care of the leaks.

If the blinking arrow's persist, once you have resolved the air leak, then go to Accu air's website to look up the trouble codes.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GintyFab (Jun 30, 2016)

it sounds like you might have a bad leak, or compressors that are on their way out. usually you have your front pressures higher than the rears(on a preset, depending on the car) but the red arrows are indicating that your valves are trying to operate(open to increase the pressure to the desired height) but a thing that might limit that would be if your tank pressure is still lower than the preset pressures of the front bags. the reason that they go away eventually is because you keep cycling the car on and off and the compressors build up the pressure to achieve your preset
Do you have a gauge so you can test this theory?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

First questions:
1) Do you have the "Rise on Startup" feature active or deactivated?
2) What system pressure do you run at? 150 or 175 or 200?
3) What compressors do you have? How many?
4) How old is the system?

The main problem you need to identify is with your compressors. You can tell that something is up because the compressors are shutting off and then you get the two flashing lights. Compressors shut off for one of three reasons; a fuse/relay blows, they have pumped enough air into the reservoir to reached the set pressure, they are shut down by the ECU because the ECU does not detect a substantial increase in air pressure that is read from the transducer. Most people are unaware of the last reason, it was built into the programming of the unit so that if a pump blew out the o-rings it wouldn't continue to be on and turn even more catastrophic. You can tell that this last option is your scenario here for two reasons, first off the fact that you have to run the car for 3-4 cycles before the pressure will even build high enough to drive, and secondly because i suspect very much that you have the rise on startup feature activated. This feature will flash the red arrows on the bags which do not fill up enough when the compressors are shut down by the ECU. Your front suspension is probably filling a tiny bit, but only to the pressure in the tank and not to the height that your 2nd setting is set at.

If your system is new, lets explore how exactly it is set up, especially focusing on the setup of the compressors -> tank -> pressure transducer.
If your system is old, your compressors should be taken apart and inspected for worn piston rings or broken reed valves in the head.

Let me know how we can help :thumbup:



EDIT: Basically what Ginty said lol


----------



## rockbeau25 (Sep 28, 2014)

MechEngg said:


> First questions:
> 1) Do you have the "Rise on Startup" feature active or deactivated?
> 2) What system pressure do you run at? 150 or 175 or 200?
> 3) What compressors do you have? How many?
> ...


1. Activated 
2. 150
3. Dual viair 444c
4. Approx 3 years 

What you've described is essentially what's wrong. Only thing that differs from what you've said is that the front raises up normally, the rear struggles. I think this is because the rear leaks worse however. I have plug in reducers in each corner so I'll start with swapping over each fitting to eliminate reducers and hopefully eliminate the leak points. Then look in to the compressors. Thanks for the info!


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.

Yes it is 100% your compressors. 3 years is a long time for them.
150psig is a good setting to keep it at, less stress on the compressors.

Is it the two red up arrows on your rear bags that flashes then?


----------



## rockbeau25 (Sep 28, 2014)

MechEngg said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Yes it is 100% your compressors. 3 years is a long time for them.
> 150psig is a good setting to keep it at, less stress on the compressors.
> ...


Yes, rear are red some times


----------



## rockbeau25 (Sep 28, 2014)

Bought new compressors and resealed all my fittings. Believe I have it taken care of. Big shoutout to MechEngg and others for the help!


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Glad we could help you get it sorted out :thumbup:


----------

